# iPod Touch Worth it?



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Just wondering whether people think the iTouch is worth the $300+?

I would be using it mostly for internet when I don't have a laptop around. Most of the routers around me are WPA encrypted. Based on my reading's from other posts I understand the iTouch does not do WPA. However, I have seen a few friends with iPhones successfully connect to the network. Is the iPhone different?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

The iPod touch should do WPA just fine. Can't see why it wouldn't.


----------



## tardis67 (Aug 24, 2006)

My iPod Touch works just fine with WPA.

To answer your thread question. Yes I think the iPod Touch is worth it. I use it to replace full time my Palm TX. Web surfing is awesome. It's great to just pick it up and surf instead of the laptop. Only thing that is really annoying is the lack of Flash support, other than that it's a fantastic device for surfing. Best device surfing I've ever seen. My work blackberry should be embarrassed with it's web surfing in comparison.

I use Google Reader as my RSS reader and really like both the iPhone/iPod Touch formatted screens. Also the fact that if I read the original article through Google Reader, it formats it for my screen. Google really has the hang of web apps on the iPhone/iPod Touch.

I bought the iPhone apps (mail, notepad, stock, weather, maps) and now find it even better. I cannot wait until the SDK is released and the developers run wild. Having a full email client has been great.

I've got a few buddys with cracked iPhones (no alternatives in Canada) and when compared to my iPod, I'm not feeling so bad now.

Only wish I bought the 16gb one. I had bought the 8gb, as I was trying to train myself for the eventual iPhone in Canada. Never hedge on an unreleased product.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

I have the 16GB. A pleasure to use. Music is now secondary...


----------



## johnnaryry (Jun 4, 2007)

Eric0 said:


> Just wondering whether people think the iTouch is worth the $300+?
> 
> I would be using it mostly for internet when I don't have a laptop around. Most of the routers around me are WPA encrypted. Based on my reading's from other posts I understand the iTouch does not do WPA. However, I have seen a few friends with iPhones successfully connect to the network. Is the iPhone different?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Yes, it is worth it! And it does handle WPA quite well, in fact, my Touch seems to have less trouble with it than my iBook does...

--ryan 

Sent from my iPod


----------



## Robert-oh (May 2, 2003)

It is well worth the money. Igot my 16 gig 3 weeks back and love it. I check my mail from anywhere in the house. I also have a long commute everyday so I've been watching movies on the bus now. It makes the time go by quicker than just listening to music...I too am anxious to see what happens with the sd kit. I think the possibilities are endless with this little gadget. Oh yeah, I access the net thru EPA as well...no issues here. In fact, the reception is better than on my old iBook.


----------



## meall (Aug 15, 2007)

It supports event WPA 2. I'm with WPA 2 everywhere...


----------



## coldcanuck (Nov 12, 2007)

I love it. The only problem I have is that the wireless on campus (UWO) is a bit finicky. Because the gateway and subnet info change as you wander around campus, the touch gets a bit confused when it tries to "remember the network"... So, in order to get on, you need to go through a long pita process to get back on...

However, if you're on home or office wireless, it's absolutely magical.


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

I love it... especially with the update. I also got the TV out cables which are pricey but the quality is superb. I'd like an iPhone but I love how slim this thing is too. My favourite gadget ever by quite a margin.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Eric0 said:


> Just wondering whether people think the iTouch is worth the $300+?


Definitely.



Eric0 said:


> I would be using it mostly for internet when I don't have a laptop around. ....


My Sweetie even said that with her iPod Touch, she wouldn't need to replace her Powerbook when it finally dies. And she uses her Mac to run her _business_. My Honey thinks she could easily run her business using just her iPod Touch.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

I'm currently waiting for the new version to hit Bestbuy so I can buy one.. Too lazy to drive to Yorkdale.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

Eric0 said:


> I would be using it mostly for internet ...


I still prefer my laptop for browsing. Just can't get used to the small screen.

Quite an amazing device, though, and worth the $300.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Fink-Nottle said:


> My favourite gadget ever by quite a margin.


My thoughts exactly. 

I haven't been as empressed with a gadget in a long time like I am with the iPod Touch. It's an amazing little device. Although, my audio output cut out on the left, so I have sent it in for service.. but, it's okay.. I'm only shaking a little without it.


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

think it's good for your needs but if you're carrying it around in your pocket, there's NO VOLUME BUTTONS like on the iPhone which I found maddening. After messing with a mate's and hearing him whinge about the lack of volume buttons I'll wait for an iPhone.

That said, for web it seems dead solid.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

harpoon said:


> think it's good for your needs but if you're carrying it around in your pocket, there's NO VOLUME BUTTONS like on the iPhone which I found maddening. After messing with a mate's and hearing him whinge about the lack of volume buttons I'll wait for an iPhone.
> 
> That said, for web it seems dead solid.


Yeah, it's odd that Apple didn't put volume buttons on it, but I'm told (I don't know from personal experience) that you can adjust the volume by "double-clicking" on the wake button, then slide the volume control up or down. This action bypasses the "unlock screen" function, again so I'm told.


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

chas_m said:


> Yeah, it's odd that Apple didn't put volume buttons on it, but I'm told (I don't know from personal experience) that you can adjust the volume by "double-clicking" on the wake button, then slide the volume control up or down. This action bypasses the "unlock screen" function, again so I'm told.


It does work that way, thanks. It's just too bad there's no tactile way of using the thing as it's been since remote controls, and the Walkman...you just get used to where buttons are. Maybe once you get used to the Touch you can just 'feel' where the wake button is and slide away? Not sure.

Buttons are one of those Apple things though, my wife hates that her iPod doesn't have a power button but I like the feel of the iPod...some'll hate the volume buttons if they're used to an iPhone, some aren't bothered.


----------



## prsphoto (Aug 30, 2003)

Several of my friends have the iPod Touch. They LOVE IT. I LOVE it. from a functionality sense, I think it is worth the money especially given the iPhone SDK is going to be released soon (LOTS of software coming...)

although what is keeping me from buying one for myself is 1) I already own too many ipods, and 2) I own an HTC PDA which more or less does everything that an iPhone does.....just not well.

my two cents.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Eric0 said:


> Just wondering whether people think the iTouch is worth the $300+?


I know three people who got the iPod touch in the last six weeks (wife, father & friend) and they have all sold the touchs and switched to unlocked iPhones...


----------



## bmmr (Nov 25, 2006)

I use my Itouch 16GB at Starbucks with my ISP account

Really comes in handy and works great with my reading glasses (lol)


----------



## Mr. Fartleberry (Dec 17, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> I know three people who got the iPod touch in the last six weeks (wife, father & friend) and they have all sold the touchs and switched to unlocked iPhones...


I'd go with that. I posted earlier today that I miss the camera and phone. When I'm using mine I wonder why I have to carry a separate phone as well. But I bought the touch believing AAPL would take forever to get the phone here (being third world Canada) and to relinquish their premium price on the gadget. 

I waited 7 years before I believed the iPod to offer value for the money. Glad I did. tptptptp


----------



## pictor (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't think there is one answer to whether it's worth it.

I love it, and get a giddy kick out of using it...even sometimes at home where my iMac is feet away. It's not perfect, no disk mode (so no possibly syncing of Notes), no copy and paste....but it's still a lot of fun.

But I also paid $429 plus tax, and that's no small price tag. I decided I could afford it, and I've been having a lot of fun as a consequence. If your finances are tight...you need to judge if it gives you $X (depending on size) worth of value.


----------



## wcg (Oct 13, 2007)

The new 32GB model is tempting since it could easily replace my 40GB iPod Photo. I bought the Photo soon after it came out, it was the top of the line at the time and was $500 or so at the time. Later updates and then the 5th gen iPods quickly got cheaper, slimmer and video. 

I want the 32GB model but I think I'll wait for the first round of updates/price cuts.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

All our buyers love them...we think they are brilliant and only getting better.

I kinda find it odd that when a product comes along that is brilliant value for money that people hesitate after coughing out hundreds in the past for nothing but a music player. 

This is so much more.


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

Mr. Fartleberry said:


> I'd go with that. I posted earlier today that I miss the camera and phone. When I'm using mine I wonder why I have to carry a separate phone as well. But I bought the touch believing AAPL would take forever to get the phone here (being third world Canada) and to relinquish their premium price on the gadget.
> 
> I waited 7 years before I believed the iPod to offer value for the money. Glad I did. tptptptp


I would love an iPhone and think for 100 more than the iTouch it is more economical. However, I'll be with Telus for another 3 years so the iPhone isn't really a possibility.


----------



## rbrumble (May 21, 2005)

I love my touch, I use it for everything. Out and about, I use it to check my email. In the car, I use it to listen to podcasts/music. Before bed, I've been using it to watch movies, I've watched about 20 or so movies on it lately. It's perfect because I could never find the time to get an entire movie in one sitting, now I watch a half hour or so every evening, and Im catching up on some dvd purchases.

I can't imagine not having one now. An absolutely ingenious little device.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I am now on week 52 of no word from futureshop about my 30gb video U2 edition iPod on a repair. When 60 rolls around I am on my way to futureshop to get me my 32 ipod touch at a substantial discount.


----------

